# Which Language School



## pasturesnew

Happy Holidays everyone, I have to start taking my J language lessons soon else I lose this benefit. I have 2 Schools to chose from, AJALT & I.T.S, anyone have any experience of either or ?.

Thanks


----------



## dallibee

pasturesnew said:


> Happy Holidays everyone, I have to start taking my J language lessons soon else I lose this benefit. I have 2 Schools to chose from, AJALT & I.T.S, anyone have any experience of either or ?.
> 
> Thanks



Hi 

have been here a month now and loving it. I would also like to take lessons please let me know which one you decide on and what it is like 

how are you finding life in tokyo?


----------

